# My Interview with Luther Cifers from Yak Attack



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Today on the show we have a very special guest. If you are at all a fan of kayak fishing, then you have heard his name or seen his products. That name is Luther Cifers. He's on the show today to talk a bit about his company, his products, the Heroes On The Water Tournament and a little look into the future of Yak Attack. Make sure you listen to the end of the podcast for a chance at some free Stuck On Fishing swag.

Thanks for listening

Chris Story 

Luther Cifers Interview


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

It was nice to meet you Chris. Thanks for the opportunity to share our story!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

lessing to it now good job chris


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice interview. Sounds like a stand up guy and company. We share the same philosophy about buying local when ever possible.

Can't wait for the floating stake out pole.


----------

